# Speedport W724V kein Splitter ??



## Rumada (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo erstmal wieder.

Ich habe mal wieder eine frage. Es geht darum das mein Vater sich einen neuen Router angeschafft hat den Speedport W724V da unser alter Speedport W303V schon älter als 9 Jahre schon ist. Jetzt hab ich jedenfalls das Gerät vor mir liegen und hab mir zum Teil ein paar Dinge schon einmal durchgelesen da das ganze Zeug erst am 29.07 freigeschaltet wird. Jetzt las ich dann in den Einrichtungs-Unterlagen "Ein vorhandener Splitter darf nicht angeschlossen werden". Dies stellt für uns ein Problem da weil der alter Router auf dem Dachboden steht und dort keine Telefondose ist "Laut Anleitung soll darüber das DSL-Kabel angeschlossen werden". Jetzt stellt sich die frage ob dies wirklich nicht machbar wäre ansonsten müsste der Router nach unten verlegt werden und das wäre eigentlich nicht schön sondern nur als Notfall Plan eigentlich gedacht jedenfalls will ich nur mal hören ob dies wirklich stimmt das ein Splitter jetzt nicht mehr gebraucht wird oder ob man dies doch darüber laufen lassen könnte. Freue mich auf eure Antworten. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn oben keine Dose ist, dann musst Du halt ein Telefonkabel von der nächsten Dose bis dorthin legen. Im Moment ist ja vermutlich ein kurzes Telefonkabel am Splitter und von da aus dann ein langes LAN-Kabel bis zum Router im Dachboden, oder?

bzw: wie ist das denn im Moment genau? _Ist_ da dann ein langes LAN-Kabel zwischen Splitter und Router? Wenn ja: wäre es denn schlimm, wenn Du statt der Anschlussreihenfolge 

Telefonkabel zum Splitter => Langes LAN Kabel => Router =>kurzes LAN-Kabel => PC 

die Reihenfolge 

Telefonkabel zum Router => langes LAN-Kabel => PC hättest? 


Da steht der Router halt woanders, das ist doch aber an sich egal, oder? Ein langes LAN-Kabel ist ja so oder so von Nöten.


----------



## Rumada (27. Juli 2013)

Problem wäre es eigentlich schon da mein Vater gerne mit Lan-Kabel reingeht und wenn der Router dann untern steht und der Pc aufm Dachboden ist das etwas schlecht da er denke ich mal nicht von unten nach oben ein Lan-Kabel hoch gehen lassen will^^

Den Rest müsste ich später weiter nachfragen da er gerade pennt^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2013)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^  Wenn der Splitter zB im Erdgeschoss angeschlossen ist und der Router im Dachboden steht, dann geht doch auch jetzt ein Kabel vom EG bis ins Dachgeschosse. Zwischen Splitter und Router kommt ja auch immer ein Lan-Kabel-ähnliches Kabel.

Der einzige Unterschied mit dem neuen Router wäre, dass der Router halt da steht, wo jetzt der Splitter steht, und dass dann ein Kabel vom Router ins Dachgeschoss geht, wo man den PC dann direkt ansteckt. In Beiden Fällen hat er aber ein Kabel vom EG bis ins Dachgeschoss, da ändert sich doch nix ^^


----------



## Rumada (28. Juli 2013)

Also müsste man das nur anders Anschließen heißt Splitter ab und das Kabel direkt am Router dann anschließen richtig ??


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2013)

An sich ja. 

Mit Splitter: Dose => Telefonkabel => Splitter => langes "LAN"-Kabel => Router => kurzes LAN-Kabel => PC

ohne Splitter: Dose => Telefonkabel => Router => langes LAN-Kabel => PC


----------

